# Police Guards



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

This as very nearly sent me over the top. Why on earth should a family have two police officers guarding their front door(fucking Gordo only gets one) when the supposed kidnapping happened in Pakistan (very suspect) cannot see what danger could occur here, top officers from the force are involved god knows how much resources money as been used. Hello it happened in Pakistan let them sort it fucking out. I have a drunk driver hit me up the arse telephone cops give them the reg witness etc whats done Fuck All. They tell me we have nobody around at the moment . I am just so fucking fed up with this country :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

I saw that and thought the exact same thing as you - A great use of police resources! :?

Regarding the so called kidnapping - It looks like an 'inside' job! Very dubious circumstances!

Saj


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I was just glad to hear they got their son back unharmed :?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

T3RBO said:


> I was just glad to hear they got their son back unharmed :?


Never in doubt me old china. One big money Scam :wink: Why do you think he would not let the mother go with them


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

what i want to know is why do so many children go missing? what are the parents doing ? why are they not watching them :? ?
*especially in a foriegn country!! :evil: *


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I suspect they were there to control the wonderful British press, who after all are well known for their 'restraint'. :roll:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Mark Davies said:


> I suspect they were there to control the wonderful British press, who after all are well known for their 'restraint'. :roll:


I dont want to, but I agree with Mark. :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Hilly10 said:


> This as very nearly sent me over the top. Why on earth should a family have two police officers guarding their front door(fucking Gordo only gets one) when the supposed kidnapping happened in Pakistan..


If you think that's bad, there was some traffic copy program on BBC a few weeks ago and they were basically applying a drag net to catch motorists which used, wait for it, 500 officers. 
"Yes, there's a burglar in my house and my wife has been shot."
"Sorry we have no-one available at the moment."


----------



## MosTT (Nov 25, 2009)

Great story and so true


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

ScoobyTT said:


> If you think that's bad, there was some traffic copy program on BBC a few weeks ago and they were basically applying a drag net to catch motorists which used, wait for it, 500 officers.
> "Yes, there's a burglar in my house and my wife has been shot."
> "Sorry we have no-one available at the moment."


I saw that :lol:



Mark Davies said:


> I suspect they were there to control the wonderful British press, who after all are well known for their 'restraint'. :roll:


Agree as well as seems the most likely reason


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Mark Davies said:


> I suspect they were there to control the wonderful British press, who after all are well known for their 'restraint'. :roll:


that was my initial thought!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

500 officers , that does seem rather excessive  however as an ex-copper I know how much other crime is detected through traffic related offences being dealt with.

This kidnapping did strike me as suspicious from the very start, also it was reported a week ago that he was safe and sound and back in the UK :? and then they have to retract that - all very strange.

Charlie


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Hilly10 said:


> This as very nearly sent me over the top. Why on earth should a family have two police officers guarding their front door(fucking Gordo only gets one) when the supposed kidnapping happened in Pakistan (very suspect) cannot see what danger could occur here, top officers from the force are involved god knows how much resources money as been used. Hello it happened in Pakistan let them sort it fucking out. I have a drunk driver hit me up the arse telephone cops give them the reg witness etc whats done Fuck All. They tell me we have nobody around at the moment . I am just so fucking fed up with this country :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


i am asuming you are taking the piss !!!!!
"" SUPPOSED KIDNAPING "",, ??????? :? :? a four year old boy or your bumper ?????,,, geta f*kin grip man !!!!!! how can you possibly compare the two things.. [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

the best of all my friends; wether is a bumper thumper, a kidnapping, a little kitty being rescued from a tree........ *drum roll* if your a tax payer then YOUR PAYING FOR IT!

i wanna move somewhere, like an island for one! im also tired of it... pay 10's of thousands of pounds a years for it to be pissed up a fucking wall....


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TurboTTS said:


> the best of all my friends; wether is a bumper thumper, a kidnapping, a little kitty being rescued from a tree........ *drum roll* if your a tax payer then YOUR PAYING FOR IT!
> 
> i wanna move somewhere, like an island for one! im also tired of it... pay 10's of thousands of pounds a years for it to be pissed up a fucking wall....


Is the island from Castaway not available ?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

roddy said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > This as very nearly sent me over the top. Why on earth should a family have two police officers guarding their front door(fucking Gordo only gets one) when the supposed kidnapping happened in Pakistan (very suspect) cannot see what danger could occur here, top officers from the force are involved god knows how much resources money as been used. Hello it happened in Pakistan let them sort it fucking out. I have a drunk driver hit me up the arse telephone cops give them the reg witness etc whats done Fuck All. They tell me we have nobody around at the moment . I am just so fucking fed up with this country :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:
> ...


You get a grip. As I have said this happened in Pakistan not in the UK. Tell the family who have been kidnapped off their yacht off Somalia few headlines when it happened nothing since. My biggest gripe is with the cops, not one but two guarding a poxy little terraced house don't know what they tink is gonna happen. This country sucks always looking after the minority :evil:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

ok ., more comparisons of yours,,, we know of the somalian pair because precisley of HEADLINES and on going news reports ,, of a couple of idiots who deliberatly sailed, against local advice, into one the most dangerous waters of modern times,, not really comparable with the kidnaping ( " supposed " !!!! what is that all about ???? ) of an innocent 5 yr old boy !!!!!, british "subject " ( apt term !! ) btw...


----------



## 5UBY (Feb 26, 2009)

roddy said:


> ok ., more comparisons of yours,,, we know of the somalian pair because precisley of HEADLINES and on going news reports ,, of a couple of idiots who deliberatly sailed, against local advice, into one the most dangerous waters of modern times,, not really comparable with the kidnaping ( " supposed " !!!! what is that all about ???? ) of an innocent 5 yr old boy !!!!!, british "subject " ( apt term !! ) btw...


Totally agree with the above [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Stupid retarded actions v an innocent child's safety (abroad and here)? I think you should go for a sail just off the coast of Somalia.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Hilly10 said:


> This country sucks always looking after the minority :evil:


Oh dear...


----------

